# My cheap dynamic-dns workaround--who wants features?



## michaelsanford (Dec 17, 2002)

I got fed up with my dynamic IP address, and I wasn't about to go through one of those dynamic name-service providers because I don't want to buy another domain name... Here's my cheap solution:

I've written an application that automatically every 30 minutes pulls your IP address and then makes a little message in a static file on a remote server. and logs the errors and stuff locally. This means you can give people a static path to a web server you have access to, and it will forward them to your IP. This is a sample output right now (I changed my IP):

_Tue Dec 17 15:26:18 EST 2002
New IP address:
64.230.2.101_

Ok so I'm going to clean up (i.e., write) my Cocoa UI so that people can configure it (does the 10.1 firewall ring any bells )

I'm now soliciting feature ideas. Here are some I have planned for the initial public release:

 Option to make the IP info file hidden on the remote server.
 Give the remote file a custom name.
 Add links as well as plain-text IP info.
 Make links for custom services (like SnapperHead, QTSS, etc).
 Make the app run only when the user is logged in, or all the time the computer is turned on.
 Make the page a META REFRESH 0 forwarding page.
 Make the page a frame that transparently redirects.

Any other ideas?


----------



## slur (Dec 28, 2002)

That's pretty cool.

Since I don't have access to a remote server I use EasyDNS to forward requests to my home webserver. They're completely free and will happily forward a domain name that you already own.

Oh yeah, they also support a few different GUI clients, although I just use "curl" in a cron job.


----------

